
Microchimerism: how pregnancy changes the mother's DNA - bryanrasmussen
https://aeon.co/essays/microchimerism-how-pregnancy-changes-the-mothers-very-dna
======
noemit
Bad title - it doesn't change the mother's DNA. Instead, foreign DNA floats
around in mothers' bodies. Read the article next time.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Sorry, I thought we are multitudes didn't really convey anything so I just
quoted the url.

------
masonic
Article title is "We are multitudes".

The submitted title accurately quotes the clickbaity URL.

